# 10 years of collecting, serious porn ahead.



## erynnj (Apr 18, 2009)

Update: re organized got off my antique vanity that was overwhelmed and made it pretty. Have a new work station now:
old work station cleaned out and decorated as it should be









New work station:












re orgnization of stuff out of sterlite towers into drawers:
































misc train case




pigment train case that is un organized




Everything is put away and not so over whelming like before and  my 1940's vanity actually is getting the love it deserves! 

many people have been asking for updated pics of my stash, and closer shots, Wow, this was a lot of work by the time i got to the blush drawers, i was OVER IT so some pics i did not re-do like my 15 pan pallets, because those have not changed any how i hope ya'll enjoy 
(1)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



so full i can't close it, i re-organized by color family and took out some that were double stacked so you could see them all and didnt fill them to the back bc, they wouldn't photograph in the back row 
(2)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(3)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(4)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(5)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(6)left overs 




glitter samples and vials




SHADOWS to begin, I'll start with the loose ones, brands range from HIP, MAC, Urban decay, MUFE, too faced, and the list goes on. i numbered the pics so if anyone has any questions, about a shade it's easier theres no way i will label all of this lol.
(7)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(8)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(9)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(10)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(11)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(12)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(13) in one big pile




(14)hard candy quads




(15) mac quads




(16)bobbi brown shimmer brick, tarte palette, ud pallete, 




(17)misc. pallets, stila, sugar, mac, the squared one is all pressed pigments and some of the colors in there are mixed




(18) paints and bases




(19)HIP
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(20) more palettes




(21)loose blushes all piled up




[(22)IMG]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v299/erynnj/029.jpg[/IMG]
(23)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(24)lippies
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(25)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(26)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(27)liners
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(28)brushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(29)palettes




(30)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(31)http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v5...24-08125-1.jpg


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 18, 2009)

Fabulous Collection!!!


----------



## Che1zz (Apr 18, 2009)

i suddenly have the urge to go shopping. ahaha yeah, jealous.
I love the stickers on the mac palettes btw lol nice


----------



## Lizzie (Apr 18, 2009)

Wow!  The pigments alone are very drool-worthy!
Great collection.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Apr 18, 2009)

OMG in awe...great collection!


----------



## BeautyizPain (Apr 18, 2009)

ooooooohhhhh......ahhhhhhhhh!! amazing


----------



## AliVix1 (Apr 18, 2009)

um wow its beautiful


----------



## eidetica (Apr 18, 2009)

I downloaded this to my desktop so the next time I hear anything harshing on my tiny collection? They will be blinded by True Greatness!

What pigments- Amazing.


----------



## Lyssah (Apr 18, 2009)

WOW - is all i can say.


----------



## MissResha (Apr 18, 2009)

[email protected] pigment porn


----------



## Nicnivin (Apr 18, 2009)

WoW


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Apr 18, 2009)

wow awsome.. i love ur collection


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 19, 2009)

What a gorgeous collection!  Thanks for sharing your porn with us!!


----------



## stickles (Apr 20, 2009)

This is quite amazing, I don't know how I'd ever remember what/where all my colors were!


----------



## TamiChoi (Apr 20, 2009)

nice collection!


----------



## michthr (Apr 20, 2009)

<3 it!


----------



## rebellious_aNg (Apr 26, 2009)

i love love love ur collection


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 26, 2009)

amazing!! how do you choose which colors you want to use that day!? I would be sitting there for an hour and then I'd change my mind 500 times. Haha but seriously great collection!


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Apr 26, 2009)

Wow, that's amazing! So much, I can understand why you were so over it by the end 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love the froggy stickers


----------



## ForeverKrystal (Apr 26, 2009)

Great collection!


----------



## MACLovin (Apr 26, 2009)

Awesome collection!!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Apr 26, 2009)

WOW!! I love your collection!!! Your pigments are so organized!!!!


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Apr 26, 2009)

Your pigment collection = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






















 to your entire collection


----------



## wifey806 (Apr 27, 2009)

GASP!! how have u hit the pan on any of those shadows?? you have soooo much!!!


----------



## jojo_makeuplvr (Apr 27, 2009)

Amazing Collection! The piggies alone had me salivating.


----------



## AquariusGurl (Apr 28, 2009)

you are my idol!


----------



## crazeddiva (Apr 28, 2009)

You're my hero, ten years and your collection is a work of art.


----------



## n_c (Apr 28, 2009)

Wow great stash!


----------



## bestbehaviour22 (May 2, 2009)

AMAZING collection... I am completely drooling right now!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Choupinette28 (May 2, 2009)

Fabulous collection!!!!


----------



## orkira (May 5, 2009)

Wonderful collection.


----------



## nunu (May 5, 2009)

Amazing!!!!


----------



## CamieNguyen (May 5, 2009)

my goodness this is crazy! I'm so jealous


----------



## crshanburn (May 10, 2009)

great collection!!!!!!!


----------



## kaliraksha (May 10, 2009)

Wow, that just made my jaw drop a little. Fantastic collection!


----------



## purrtykitty (May 10, 2009)

Those are some sexxxay pigments!


----------



## AliVix1 (May 11, 2009)

ummm damnnnnnnnnn... can i share? haha


----------



## Strawberrymold (May 21, 2009)

I love how you put the stickers inside your palettes... so cute!


----------



## erynnj (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wifey806* 

 
_GASP!! how have u hit the pan on any of those shadows?? you have soooo much!!!_

 
actually a few, lol, my 2 stila eyeshadows in moonlight and kitten there pictured somewhere... a few mac's trax, pink freeze (two times) electra, and maybe a few others but it's not that many 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think it's mainly because i use my pigments more than anything and when you have like 112 to choose from.. yea.. it can be hard


----------



## mello (Jun 3, 2009)

all those piggies and glitters!


----------



## fintia (Jun 4, 2009)

wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Nepenthe (Jun 7, 2009)

This is amazing.. what a great collection!

I'm especially in awe over the pigments/glitters, the colour gradient in the train case is so pretty.
And all those paints..


----------



## chynegal (Jun 8, 2009)

i am in love with you pigment collection... what color spectrum list did u go by to organize it


----------



## pudding1983 (Jun 13, 2009)

Very nice, I love the wide variety


----------



## Stephy171 (Jun 13, 2009)

speechlessss!


----------



## TamiChoi (Jun 13, 2009)

nice collection


----------



## melissakay (Jun 14, 2009)

all those pigments made me happy inside
awesome collection!


----------



## silviachic (Jun 14, 2009)

dang girl! 



 my jaw just dropped looking at your collection then I felt a little sick to my stomach... I wish I had that... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is that all the pigments that ever came out?


----------



## k.a.t (Jun 14, 2009)

WOOW!.. Great collection.


----------



## erynnj (Jun 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *silviachic* 

 
_dang girl! 



 my jaw just dropped looking at your collection then I felt a little sick to my stomach... I wish I had that... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is that all the pigments that ever came out?_

 
I have almost all of them except brass, and i *think the really old mattes like mustard and green , which i don't care for anyways the were very chalky. i even have the original kitshmas and the re - released kitshmas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks for looking !


----------



## erynnj (Jun 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chynegal* 

 
_i am in love with you pigment collection... what color spectrum list did u go by to organize it_

 
HI! thanks for looking! I used the basic principles i learned in my  art color theory class (learned so much) i pretty much tried to follow the color wheel *somewhat* and colors that are "in between" or "different" i tried to think ok, what is this more of blue or green? (etc) , and placed it accordingly,and tried to keep the same color families together and place in some type of order of intensity...  I get really into it. my next project is re-organizing my palettes they are so old!


----------



## thewinglessbird (Jun 17, 2009)

Oh my god, It's like heaven! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want to go there! Oh please!!


----------



## jacquelinda (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 18, 2009)

Holy Shinola!!!!! 
AWESOME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## silviachic (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## sunshine817 (Jun 22, 2009)

omg, luv luv ur connection!


----------



## fa.iza88 (Aug 8, 2009)

just looking at the pigments i was like


----------



## marisol24 (Aug 8, 2009)

wow! I bet you never get bored with that, lol I would be shopping my stash everyday. Thank for sharing


----------



## jenniferj (Aug 8, 2009)

awesome!!!!


----------



## christinakate (Aug 10, 2009)

holy.


----------



## hawaii02 (Aug 10, 2009)

Freakin' amazing!!!


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 10, 2009)

OMG - your pigment collection!  To die for.


----------



## CocoLicious (Aug 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *toxaemia* 

 
_WOW - is all i can say._

 
   I second that!


----------



## LatteQueen (Aug 12, 2009)

WHAT THE CHEESE AND BISCUITS????? SMH...That's a  lot..Over ten years u say.....WHOAAA...


----------



## ~Princesa~ (Aug 13, 2009)

Wow!!!!!! Amazing collection!!


----------



## nez_o (Aug 16, 2009)

that's an amazing collection


----------



## aeroerin (Aug 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_OMG - your pigment collection!  To die for._

 
ITA.  Just those pictures made me speechless.  Fantastic collection!!!


----------



## luvleighlsr (Aug 18, 2009)

What a serious collection? That is lovely!


----------



## makeup_mom (Aug 19, 2009)

And my mom said I had alot of makeup... Nice collection.


----------



## Geekette (Aug 20, 2009)

That collection is just amazing!!!


----------



## ashtn (Aug 20, 2009)

very jealous!


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 22, 2009)

awesome collection!


----------



## Nivette (Aug 23, 2009)

wow, fabulous collection


----------



## ikana (Sep 5, 2009)

My boyfriend will never bother me again when i show him your collection!


----------



## fashionjunkiexx (Sep 6, 2009)

oh my... wow


----------



## arkmom2girls (Sep 7, 2009)

Holy Crap girl!!!  Droooolllll!!!  LOL!


----------



## lenchen (Dec 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jojo_makeuplvr* 

 
_





Amazing Collection! The piggies alone had me salivating._

 
I know, georgeous collection!!!


----------



## gemmel06 (Dec 21, 2009)

Nice collection!


----------



## Lauudd (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm sooo jealous!!!!!!! AMAZING!


----------



## dnelson (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm totally drooling...
**sigh**


----------



## greengoesmoo (Feb 2, 2010)

Picture 18, palette of 24, what is that? 
It looks like I need one whatever it is. <3
thanks for sharing your collection btw!! I LOVE your palettes!!


----------



## littlemissn (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh my gosh. It's rainbow MAC porn. I love it!


----------



## shimmergrass (Mar 23, 2010)

wow, amazing collection!


----------

